# Angeln mit Hartmais...



## Dave77 (6. März 2009)

Hallo, seit längerem angel ich jetzt schon viel und gerne auf Karpfen, Boilies und andere neuartige Köder haben mich immer wenig interessiert, am meisten hing bei mir entweder Dosenmais oder Tauwurm am Haken.
Da ich diese Saison an einem neuen Gewässer anfangen möchte und von Vielen gehört habe dass eine Hartmaiskette dort sehr erfolgversprechend ist, habe ich mir gleich mal ein paar Kilo bestellt. Meine Frage ist nun, muss ich meine Hakenköder vorher vorbereiten, z.B. durch kochen? Oder können sie einfach so ans Haar gebunden werden? Und sollte ich den Mais zum anfüttern auch vorbereiten? Wenn ja wie?
Danke schonmal im vorraus 
Dave


----------



## Spinnfisch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

auf jeden fall kochen und dann quellen lassen - dann riecht der mais gut
nicht mehr als 2 oder 3 mais aufs haar sonst schöpft der karpfen verdacht


----------



## darth carper (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Die Hakenköder müßtest du nicht extra vorbereiten, aber würde sich ja anbieten die einfach aus dem Rest zu nehmen.
Den Mais läßt du 24 Stunden im Wasser quellen (immer drauf achten, das der Mais gut mit Wasser bedeckt ist), danach kochst du ihn für 30 Minuten. Anschließend läßt du ihn ein paar Tage stehen, damit er gärt. Auch hier immer darauf achten, daß er vom Wasser bedeckt ist, sonst schimmelt er leicht. Dann fängt er zwar immer noch, ich würde ihn dann aber nicht mehr verwenden.
Zusätze wie Flavour, Zucker, Salz etc. beim Quellen kannst du verwenden, brauchst du aber nicht. Der Mais ist auch pur sehr fängig.

Für die ganz schnelle Variante kannst du ihn auch einfach mit kochendem Wasser übergießen, Deckel drauf, den Eimer in eine Wolldecke wickeln und über Nacht stehen lassen. Geht auch.

@ Spinnfisch

Warum schöpft der Karpfen dann verdacht?


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135565&highlight=Mais+Zubereitung

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=147402&highlight=Mais+Zubereitung

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123554&highlight=Mais+Zubereitung

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47268&highlight=Mais+Zubereitung

Kleiner Auszug


----------



## duck_68 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Kochen brauchst Du ihn nicht! Am besten gelingen Hakenköder, wenn Du eine Handvoll Hartmais in eine Thermoskanne füllst und diese dann mit kochendem Wasser auffüllst. Zur Geschmacksverbesserung kannst Du Vanillezucker, Honig oder einen anderen Geschmackstoff hinzufügen. Nach ein bis zwei Tagen ist der Mais richtig gut aufgequollen. Den Mais kannst Du dann in kleine Schraubgläser umfüllen. Wenn die Körner jetzt "sauer" werden, ist das nur von Vorteil, das lockt die Fische zusätzlich an.

Hartmais zum Vorfüttern lässt Du am Besten in einer Kunststoffkühlbox quellen. Mais in die Box, etwas Zucker und kochend Wasser drüber - Deckel drauf - zwei Tage später hast Du den besten Futtermais!

Viel Erfolg
Martin


----------



## Spinnfisch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



darth carper schrieb:


> @ Spinnfisch
> 
> Warum schöpft der Karpfen dann verdacht?



der karpfen saugt die körner einzelnd ein und deshalb merkt er den größeren widerstand der großen maiskette


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> der karpfen saugt die körner einzelnd ein und deshalb merkt er den größeren widerstand der großen maiskette



Gute Theorie,aber stimmt nur halb |supergri

KLar ist es logisch das wenn der Karpfen die ganze Zeit nur einzelne Körner einsaugt,er sich dann wundert(bzw er merkt das bestimmt),das er auf einmal mehr wiederstand hat als normal.Im Winter kann ein austarierter, zum Grund förmlich schwebender Köder ausschlaggebend über Fangerfolg sein.Nur im Sommer interessiert es die Karpfen nen bissel weniger wie schwer der Köder nu genau ist.Liegt an vielen Faktoren z.B. das er im Fressrausch ist o.ä.
Man macht so Maisketten,aufgepoppte oder sich vom Geruch/Geschmack abhebende Köder ja dafür,das sich der Köder vom Angefütterten Mais abhebt.Ist ja extra so damit der Karpfen schneller den Hakenköder findet.Das dazu,sonst hasste ja so halb recht #h


----------



## darth carper (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

@ Spinnfisch

Aha interessant, hoffentlich weiß der Karpfen auch, daß er Verdacht schöpfen soll.
Deiner Theorie nach sollte er schon bei zwei Maiskörnern Widerstand spüren, denn schon zwei sind mehr als eins! ;-)
In meinen Augen völliger Blödsinn.
Drei Körner Mais reichen aber, da gebe ich dir recht.

@ TE

Ich bereite meine Hakenköder beim Angeln mit Mais gar nicht mehr vor, denn ich angel nur noch mit dem Plastikmais von Enterprise Tackle am Haar.


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



darth carper schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Ich bereite meine Hakenköder beim Angeln mit Mais gar nicht mehr vor, denn ich angel nur noch mit dem Plastikmais von Enterprise Tackle am Haar.



Fütterst bestimmt auch mit dem Syntetik Zeug's Vor :vik::vik::vik:

Nein Spaß bei Seite


----------



## darth carper (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Darum schrieb ich ja auch Hakenköder! ;-) ;-)


----------



## Allrounder³ (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Vergiss das alles, ich sag dir wie das geht...
du musst den harten Mais aufkochen (oder in thermosflasche aufquellen lassen) und dann einige tage ruhen lassen!!! ja nicht trocknen und die flüssigkeit aufheben (kann man später dafür verwenden teig anzumischen). Lass den mais so lange ruhen bis er einen Fauligen gestank entwickelt. Darauf beißt jeder Karp'f. Als montage würde ich dir diese hiel empfehlen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=149547


----------



## Allrounder³ (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



> der Karpfen saugt die körner einzelnd ein und deshalb merkt er den größeren widerstand der großen maiskette


Laut deiner Therorie müssten karpfen auf Boilieteichen nicht auf Schneemannmontagen beißen weil die das 2.bzw3. boilie spüren und denken dass es unnormal ist. oder dass ein karpfen der mit 10mmpellets gefüttert wurde nichtg auf 40mm pellets beißen würden!!!
Also ich habe gute erfahrungen mit Gummiboiliehaltern. ich ziehe immer 3 hinauf und fertig


----------



## duck_68 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Wir haben auf Maisketten u.a. Graser bis 115cm gefangen, dagegen auf einzelne Maiskörner ausschließlich Brachsen!!!!!! (Nach der dritten haben wir den Versuch auch gleich wieder eingestellt.....


----------



## darth carper (7. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Sind Weißfische kein Problem bin ich auch der Meinung, daß kleinere Köder besser fangen, weil ich die Hakeigenschaften eines kurzen Haares in Verbindung mit einem kleinen Köder für besser erachte.
Kommen viele Brassen vor, dann muß man auf größere Köder ausweichen.
Würde die Maiskörner dann aber nicht als Kette anbieten, sondern als Ring.


----------



## Spinnfisch (7. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> der karpfen saugt die körner einzelnd ein und deshalb merkt er den größeren widerstand der großen maiskette



ich hab ja nicht gemeint dass es überall so is 
ich angel gern und oft in schwierigen gewässern und da war es besser
@allrounder hoch3 
ich hab nicht den wasserwiderstand gemeint sondern den widerstand aufgrund des gewichts
bei schneemännern nimmt man als oberen boilie meistens einen popup und deshalb is der schneemann insgesamt leichter beweglich als ein einzelner boilie


----------



## Spinnfisch (7. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



Allrounder³ schrieb:


> Laut deiner Therorie müssten karpfen auf Boilieteichen nicht auf Schneemannmontagen beißen weil die das 2.bzw3. boilie spüren und denken dass es unnormal ist. oder dass ein karpfen der mit 10mmpellets gefüttert wurde nichtg auf 40mm pellets beißen würden!!!



fast jeder hat seine eigenen erfahrungen gemacht da ist es zu erwarten dass viele versch. meinungen haben
wenn man jede aussage auf die waagschale legen würde dann gäb es hier nur noch streitereien


----------



## aircut (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Zubereitung:

Hartmais für 24 Stunden in Wasser einweichen.
Dazu kann man Aromen hinzufügen wie z.b Scorpex oder Vanielie.
Danach je nach belieben 10-20 min auf mittlerer Stufe kochen lassen.
Danach kann man ihn verwenden.

Ich selber habe letztes Jahr viel mit Hartmais angefüttert.
Da er günstig und leicht zu beschaffen war.
Dieses Jahr will ich ihn mal als Köder verwenden.:g


----------



## Siermann (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Endlich ein thema /Köder wo ich 2 jahre  reines karpfenfischen  einbringen kann,den so lange habe ich am anfang auf karpfen ausschlieslich mit hartmais gefischt ,.
Da ich mittlerweile seit 6 jahren angler bin hat mich allerdings nach 4 jahren intensives karpfenfischen (und den fang vieler schöner rüssler)dan doch das raubfischangeln (besonders waller und großhecht) in den bann gezogen.
JETZT ZUM THEMA:
Ich habe damals (und heute immer noch)meinen mais 48stunden qellen lassen und ihn dan gleich so verwendet,an viel befischten gewässern habe ich besser gefangen wen ich auf jegliches geschmacksdunke verzichte und ihn nur mit seinem eigengeruch (den er ja beim qellen freisetzt) anbiete/füttere,wen die karpfen an deinem gewässer noch nicht so viel "angelerfahrung" haben kannst du durchaus mit   Geschmacksmais erfolg haben  und das dan besser als ,,purr"!!!!!!!!!
Also quellwn lassen  48 stunden dan 3-10tage (kommt ja auf gewässer und den fischbestand an) füttern und dan müßte es eigentlich klappen,die Köder kannst du ja dan  v Händlern  nehmen da gibts zum beispiel Mammutmais der 3mal so groß ist wie normal gequellener mais!!!!
Ach verwende bitte nicht zu feines Tachle  fürs fischen mit mais ,ich fing mit meinem nachbarn und mit meinem vati mit mais schon karpfen bis 20pfd und  auf eine maiskette aus 4 oder5 körnern gehen gerne mal die großen Graser druff wen die kette so 3cm über dem futterplatz treibt (da gibtsson  künstlichen schwimmenden mais v qantum!)
mfg tim
PETRI HEIL


----------



## angler4711 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Moin!


Wenn ihr jetzt den Hartmais so zubereitet wie
beschrieben, füttert ihr dann auch mit denn,
oder mit Dosenmais und oder beides?


|kopfkrat


----------



## aircut (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Wenn ihr jetzt den Hartmais so zubereitet wie
> ...


 
Nein

Wieso mit Doesenmais|kopfkrat
|rolleyes
Wir füttern und angeln natürlich dann auch mit Hartmais.

Mann kann den Hartmais auch noch 1-2 Woche im Wasser lassen.
So fängt er an zugären,und dass lieben die Karpfen.

Man muss nur aufpasssen das sich kein Schimmel bildet!#6


----------



## Siermann (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Ja genau manchmal lieben sie auch dieses gegorrene zeuch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Warum sollten wir  mit dosenmais füttern und mit hartmais angeln ,das wär doch sinnlos oder zumal wir unseren hartmais im zentnersack hohle und dafür gerade mal 8 euro bezahlen


----------



## aircut (23. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

So hat mir heute gleich mal 25 KG Hartmais gekauft.
Für 12.95 €, kann man glaub ich nicht meckern.
In 4 Wochen gehts dann mit dem Angeln los. Erst dann ist unser Gewässer wieder geöffnet.


----------



## Hemmingway60 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Probier doch mal mit ner Kette aus Kydney Bohnen dein Glück! die Bohnen kriegst du einsatzfertig bei Lidel und sie sind recht güstig, aber nicht weiter sagen. ich hab schon richtig dicke dinger auf die Schuppen gelegt und die Bolli-fraktion ist leer ausgegangen. Gruß vum Günni aus der Pfalz.


----------



## Spinnfisch (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



aircut schrieb:


> So hat mir heute gleich mal 25 KG Hartmais gekauft.
> Für 12.95 €, kann man glaub ich nicht meckern.
> In 4 Wochen gehts dann mit dem Angeln los. Erst dann ist unser Gewässer wieder geöffnet.



ich kauf ihn in ner mühle da kostet er nur die hälfte:q


----------



## aircut (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> Probier doch mal mit ner Kette aus Kydney Bohnen dein Glück! die Bohnen kriegst du einsatzfertig bei Lidel und sie sind recht güstig, aber nicht weiter sagen. ich hab schon richtig dicke dinger auf die Schuppen gelegt und die Bolli-fraktion ist leer ausgegangen. Gruß vum Günni aus der Pfalz.


 |good:


----------



## aircut (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> ich kauf ihn in ner mühle da kostet er nur die hälfte:q


 
Ich hab leider keine Mühle im Umkreis von 50 Kilometer.


----------



## Spinnfisch (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



aircut schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine Mühle im Umkreis von 50 Kilometer.



bei mir sind es 3 km


----------



## rued92 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Hey 
was meint ihr 
ich will am 29. mit 2 kumpels raus ma schaun was sich so machen lässt.
Sollte man ruhig schon mit mais füttern weil die wassertemeperatur nur 6 grad beträgt?
und sie bei den temperaturen ja auch nich so das meiste fressen!
Sören


----------



## aircut (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



rued92 schrieb:


> Hey
> was meint ihr
> ich will am 29. mit 2 kumpels raus ma schaun was sich so machen lässt.
> Sollte man ruhig schon mit mais füttern weil die wassertemeperatur nur 6 grad beträgt?
> ...


 

Hallo Rued92

Laut ZDF Wetterbericht soll es am Wochende 15.20 Grad werden. Ich denke dass da die Karpfen schon sogar im Flachwasser aktiv sein müssten.


----------



## aircut (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> bei mir sind es 3 km


 |schild-g


----------



## Dirt (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

was sind den so beifänge bei diesem Köder?
ich gehe jetzt mal von schleie aus aber was noch?


----------



## AK74 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

bei der BayWa 40kg.-11,20€#6


----------



## aircut (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



Dirt schrieb:


> was sind den so beifänge bei diesem Köder?
> ich gehe jetzt mal von schleie aus aber was noch?


 
Beifänge beim Karpfenangeln mit Hartmais sind:

Brassen
Rotaugen (große)
Schleien
Evtl auch mal ein Aal (aber ganz selten)


----------



## Spinnfisch (25. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



aircut schrieb:


> |schild-g



dankeschön:q


----------



## Fellisch (25. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



aircut schrieb:


> Evtl auch mal ein Aal (aber ganz selten)



Ich hab noch nie nen Aal auf Mais gefangen:q


----------



## aircut (25. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*



Fellisch schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie nen Aal auf Mais gefangen:q


 
Ich schon 1x. Früh´s um 5 Uhr auf Hartmais.

Das war vor 3-4 Jahren wo ich den Hartmais mal aufn Haken augespiest habe, statt am Haar zu Fischen.
Aber wie gesagt super selten.


----------



## Spinnfisch (26. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

aale fängt man auf 
-gute boilies
-mais
zander beissen auch manchmal auf mais (wahrscheinlich wenn fischchen drumherumschwimmen)
ich war auch schon dabei wenn ein hecht auf mais gebissen hat


----------



## Pikepro (31. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

hatte auch schon den ein oder anderen aal auf mais und das am hellichten tag, scheint ja nich soo selten zu sein |rolleyes


----------



## Nitro (31. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

was sind den so beifänge bei diesem Köder?
ich gehe jetzt mal von schleie aus aber was noch?

Habe schon fette Alande auf Hartmais gefangen!


----------



## Siermann (1. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Flussöbel, rotfeder, plötze,graser!,brassen,wie schun gesagt schleien,
See/Teich:brasse,karausche,graser!,schleien,plötzen,
also so ziemlich alle friedis die ihn ins mauls bekommen!


----------



## jörg 49 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln mit Hartmais...*

Das mit dem Aal auf Mais ist zwar selten,aber mir passiert das fasst jedes 
Jahr 1  2 mal.Ich Angle viel auf Schleie,und das bei jedem Wetter,also auch
bei 30 Grad am Nachmittag.Der letzte auf Mais war sogar richtig gut.
73 cm,1,1 Kg . Wenn ich so darüber nach denke,wahren es immer diselben
Bedingungen wenn mal einer auf Mais gebissen hat.Um es nich zu vergessen,2 Maden sind auch immer mit am 10ner Haken.Unde noch etwas,Als ich den letzten Maisaal ausgenommen habe,war der voll mit Mais
Also hat der vor dem Biss meinen Mais den ich zum anfüttern verwendet
habe vom Grund aufgesammelt Hecht auf Wurm passirt ja auch ab u. zu.


----------

